
Ask HN: What SaaS products do you pay for personally? - chadkruse
Ask HN: What SaaS products do you pay for personally?<p>Saw this question asked from the perspective of startup SaaS tools, but I&#x27;m wondering what subscription-based services folks use personally. I actually thought I spent more than I actually do.<p>My List<p>Monthly:  
Github, 
Sprint.ly,  
MindMeister, 
Evernote,
Spotify<p>Annual:
Pandora (still undecided b&#x2F;w Pandora and Spotify),
iTunes Match,
Yahoo Email&#x2F;POP Access (don&#x27;t judge)
======
trafficlight
Freshbooks, Shoeboxed, Github, Amazon Prime, Shoprunner, Twilio.

Netflix, Pandora.

------
da_n
Digital Ocean, Fastmail, Feedbin, Lastpass, Pinboard, Pushover.

Those last 2 were one-off payments. I also subscribe to Netflix and Audible,
not sure they count as SaaS.

------
chadkruse
OP here. I find it interesting that despite paying $80 / yr for past 5(?) yrs,
I completely forgot I pay for Amazon Prime (thanks for the reminder!).

Does that mean it's easier to maintain renewals for SaaS offerings if the
service includes high levels of premium/add-on/normal purchases?

Dunno, but I'm going to re-read Dan Ariely's Predictably Irrational :)

------
zachlatta
Google Music, Basecamp, Harvest, Linode, Cloudflare, Dashlane, Amazon Prime,
GitHub... too many

------
Pyrodogg
SaaS: Lastpass, Flickr, Amazon Prime, JungleDisk

Media subscriptions: Netflix, Google All Access Music, Audible.

------
tbirdz
I don't pay for any SaaS. This isn't any kind of judgment I'm passing, I'm not
trying to say "noone should psy for SaaS" or anything like that, just weighing
in my own preferences.

------
samweinberg
Amazon Prime, Sirius XM, Private Internet Access, and Carbonite.

------
anderspetersson
Github, DigitalOcean, Spotify, Amazon S3

------
cdvonstinkpot
Amazon S3 Storage, Fastmail EMail

------
pclark
[http://getcloak.com](http://getcloak.com)

------
codegeek
Freshbooks, Amazon Prime (seems like a majority so far), pnc payroll

------
dennybritz
Github, Amazon Prime, DNSimple, Railscasts, Spotify, Amazon AWS

------
jorcsa
Wideo, cakemail, 123contactform, startitup, google enterprise

------
gadders
\- FreeAgent for my company books

\- CrashPlan for backups

\- Also a usenet binaries supplier

------
dave_sid
Amazon S3, Netflix, Todo.ly

------
meerita
Digital Ocean.

------
27182818284
GitHub

Basecamp

